# Ayuda... IC  "UAA170"



## Rase (Nov 10, 2010)

amigos estoy asiendo un proyecto de autotronica... sobre un medidor de combustible a leds,estudie el ciruito y compre todo... exepto por el circuito integrado principal (uaa170)
es de 16 pines, y no lo eh econtrado en ninguna casa comercial de chile, me gustarria saber si alguien conoce algun reemplazo para este cto, (lo eh buskado por ecg,datasheet y nada :/ ) porfa amigos, se los agradecira mucho. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro "

fijate por aquí : 

Recopilacion de circuitos para construir VUmetros 

Saludos !


----------



## betodj (Nov 10, 2010)

Que tal Rase, el sustituto puede ser el:
1) LM3915
2) LM3916



PD. Recuerdo que la calcomania para tu proyecto venia gratis en la revista saber electronica año1 No. 7 de 1990. Quiza el uAA170 este descontinuado.

PD. Checando mis revistas de saber electronica hay un "medidor digital (display 7 seg.) de combustible"  No. coleccion 27 año 3 No.11 (edicion especial montajes)

Un saludo a los colegas del foro...

(Ultimo) Checando los temas me encontre que otros colegas ya conocen y mencionan el LM3915, checa los comentarios en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/espectacular-vumetro-estereo-40-leds-canal-46396/


----------

